# Oil Boiler recommendation



## rustytimber (28 Feb 2010)

Currently building a 4 bed, 2 story house. Can anyone recommend a good oil boiler (quality and price) for the central heating. Thanks.


----------



## pudds (28 Feb 2010)

These are two well known brands, but I'm not experienced enough to recommend any.


[broken link removed]    Firebird Oil Boilers


----------



## DGOBS (28 Feb 2010)

go to sedbuk.co.uk for efficiency ratings of boilers

Grant Vortex 'superb'


----------



## DavyJones (28 Feb 2010)

Grant Vortex is a good boiler as too is the Firebird Environ max.How your system is designed is key.


----------



## rustytimber (1 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RMCF (1 Mar 2010)

DGOBS said:


> go to sedbuk.co.uk for efficiency ratings of boilers
> 
> Grant Vortex 'superb'



That website link doesn't work. Doesn't take you to any specific site.


----------



## nediaaa (2 Mar 2010)

if you can afford it look into Heatpumps. They are brilliant. the savings are eqivilant to having free oil for the year roughly E1500


----------



## DGOBS (2 Mar 2010)

sorry...
sedbuk.com


----------

